# Copy camera profile to catalog



## PhilGF (Jul 20, 2013)

I created a camera profile that is showing in my main catalog. I'm using Lr 5

I opened my other catalog and under develop module in presets i tried to import this new one to the others in my user folder.

The profile on my PC is located at AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw, when I try to locate it in the import function there is nothing showing there?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2013)

Camera Profiles are the property of Camera RAW (ACR),  You should get these automatically when you install the same version of the LR app  or ACR on both machines.  If you have a third party camera Profile that was not included with your ACR version, you need to copy it to the same folder on both machines.


----------



## PhilGF (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm using a third party, I'm using the same PC, just different catalog.



clee01l said:


> Camera Profiles are the property of Camera RAW (ACR),  You should get these automatically when you install the same version of the LR app  or ACR on both machines.  If you have a third party camera Profile that was not included with your ACR version, you need to copy it to the same folder on both machines.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2013)

PhilGF said:


> I'm using a third party, I'm using the same PC, just different catalog.


Should not make a difference as long as both catalogs access the same version of LR.   On a Windows PC, the actual camera Profiles are stored in the Application Program folder.  The App Data folder only contains a pointer to the file location.  Take a look in "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.x\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\" or "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.x\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\" to see if your 3rd party Camera profiles are present.  Do your have the Presets Stored with the catalog in a "\Lightroom Settings\" Folder?  It is possible that this might make a difference although I'm not sure how.


----------



## tzalman (Jul 20, 2013)

I disagree with the above. The location given by PhilGF is correct except for one thing. Inside the Camera Raw folder is a folder called Camera Profiles. Any properly made profile with the .dcp extension that is in that folder will be in the menu of profiles for any and every catalog and would not have to be "imported" into a catalog. The advantage of putting home made or third party profiles there is that they will remain there and continue to be operative when LR is updated or upgraded, but folders in C:/Program Files (or Program Files (x86) will be overwritten and non-Adobe elements lost. All my QPCard based profiles are located as described above. 

i don't really understand the OP's reference to importing a preset and I think there may be some confusion between profiles and presets, which are, of course, very different things - although a preset can include a particular profile. But in order for the preset to be effective the designated profile would have to be already available to LR, otherwise it will default to Adobe Standard.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2013)

tzalman said:


> I disagree with the above. The location given by PhilGF is correct except for one thing. Inside the Camera Raw folder is a folder called Camera Profiles. ...


I checked my Win8 install of LR 4.3 before I replied.  The folder "C:\Users\Cletus\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles" Contains one file named "index.dat"  and nothing else.  Index.dat seems to be a binary file that has lists of paths to various camera profiles. The paths all point to "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.3\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\"


----------



## tzalman (Jul 20, 2013)

Nevertheless that is where the software supplied by QPCard for creating .dcp profiles puts them. It is also where I put 
invariate profiles supplied by forum member Nik Player several years ago, as per his instructions IIRC. I don't know about the Color Checker profile maker, but I wouldn't be surprised if it also puts them there.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 21, 2013)

tzalman said:


> Nevertheless that is where the software supplied by QPCard for creating .dcp profiles puts them. It is also where I put
> invariate profiles supplied by forum member Nik Player several years ago, as per his instructions IIRC. I don't know about the Color Checker profile maker, but I wouldn't be surprised if it also puts them there.


This might very well be true. I don't use third party camera profiles so there are none on my HD in either location.


----------



## PhilGF (Jul 21, 2013)

I use Color Checker profile maker. Well after the third launch of the catalog it now is listed!


----------

